# لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل



## استفانوس (25 أكتوبر 2005)

*لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل
يجب أن نعرف أولا أن كلمة إنجيل معناها الأخبار السارة 
 أي المفرحة
 وفي الغالب تطلق كلمة (الإنجيل) على كتاب العهد الجديد كله (لأنه مليء بالأخبار السارة)
إلا أن كلمة إنجيل عادة يقصد بها أحد الكتب الأربعة التي نقلت لنا بشارة المسيح والتي دونها أربعة من أتباع المسيح المعاصرين له بإيحاء من الروح القدس.
 فقد شاء الله أن يسجل سيرة المسيح في أربعة كتب
 فحصلنا على بشارة الخلاص المفرحة 
إنجيل واحد
 تعليم واحد
وحقيقة واحدة
 مسجلة في أربعة كتب بأربعة أساليب إنشائية وأدبية مختلفة. 

 إنجيل متى
 أي الأخبار السارة عن المسيح كما دونها البشير متى بوحي من الروح القدس. 
وهدفه الأساسي أن يثبت للناس عامة ، ولليهود خاصة
 أن يسوع هو المسيا أي المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء مئات المرات.
 ولذلك تتكرر فيه عبارة
 "لكي يتم ما هو مكتوب (أي في العهد القديم)". 
وفيه يعطي سلسلة نسب المسيح إلى أبيهم إبراهيم، وإلى داود الملك. 
ولكن اليهود لم يؤمنوا به فرفضوا ملكهم ومخلصهم. 

إنجيل مرقس
 كتبه مرقس بوحي من الروح القدس وفيه سرد للخدمات التي قام بها المسيح الذي قال عن نفسه أنه جاء 
"لا لـيُـخدَم، بل ليَخدُم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.. 

 إنجيل لوقا
 كتبه البشير لوقا بوحي من الروح القدس ليثبت أن المسيح جاء أيضا لكل العالم.
 ولذلك فسلسلة نسبه تمتد إلى آدم، الذي هو أبو الجنس البشري كله. 
وأنه جاء
 "يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك". 
ففيه تظهر نعمة الله التي ترحب بالخاطئ التائب. 
وفيه قال المسيح أنه
 "يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب". 

 إنجيل يوحنا
 كتبه الرسول يوحنا بوحي من الروح القدس، ليثبت أن المسيح جاء من السماء وصار إنسانا لأجلنا. 
وأن الله أحب العالم كله وبذل المسيح "لكيلا لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". 

 فالإنجيل الواحد، كما دوّنه أربعة بشيرون مختلفون، ليس من تأليف إنسان، بل هو من الله، وإذ ندرسه نحصل على فكرة أكمل وأشمل عن فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. 

وبخلاف ما يظن البعض لم يكن هناك إنجيل
 "أنزل على المسيح"
بل المسيح هو الذي أوحى لهؤلاء الأربعة
  بروحه القدوس
أن يكتبوا هذه البشائر الأربعة. 
اخوتي الاحباء انا موجود لاي من يسأل
والرب قادر ان يحفظ كلمته


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

موضع جميل يا فريد 


الأنجيل واحد 


عشان كده المفروض كل واحد يكون دقيق فى كلامه و يقول 

الأنجيل بحسب القديس .....

او 


الأنجيل كما دونة القديس ..........



كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب يبارك خدمتك
الى الامام*


----------



## Al Rashed (2 نوفمبر 2005)

لكن هل صحيح أنه في اكثر من نسخة للأنجيل ؟
أنا اعرف فقط نسخة الملك جيمس وهي اللي اسمع عنها غالبا


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*نعم ان هناك كثير من النسخة وكلها تتوافق بالضبط  مع بعضها
ولم نحرق اية نسخة ابدا*


----------



## finding truth (16 ديسمبر 2005)

لقد تفضلت بشرح لكل انجيل من الاربعه واوضحت ان كل منهم يوضح حاله معينه ويركز على نقط معينه فى قصة الفداء بداية من ميلاد المسيح حتى موته وقيامته والمقصود وهذا مافهمته من كلامك انك تريد ان تقول ان الاربعة اناجيل مكملين بعضهم لبعض .................... ولكن لماذا يوحى باربعة انجيل مكملين بعضهم لبعض فى حين انه كان يمكن ان يوحى بانجيل واحد شامل لكل ماورد بالاناجيل الاربعه . هل هناك حكمه من ذلك؟


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

finding truth قال:
			
		

> لقد تفضلت بشرح لكل انجيل من الاربعه واوضحت ان كل منهم يوضح حاله معينه ويركز على نقط معينه فى قصة الفداء بداية من ميلاد المسيح حتى موته وقيامته والمقصود وهذا مافهمته من كلامك انك تريد ان تقول ان الاربعة اناجيل مكملين بعضهم لبعض .................... ولكن لماذا يوحى باربعة انجيل مكملين بعضهم لبعض فى حين انه كان يمكن ان يوحى بانجيل واحد شامل لكل ماورد بالاناجيل الاربعه . هل هناك حكمه من ذلك؟


 
الانجيل يعني بشارة, فالبشارة هي واخدة, والاناجيل الاربعة هي واحد اذ هي تتضمن نفس المحتوى دون تناقض, اذ تستطيع ان تقول انهم انجيل واحد كتب عن رسل الله الاربعة, اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة وصلت


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يبارككم  اخواني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

+++الإنجيل هو شهادة ، أعلنها أحد الشهود العيان ( وليس شاهد لم يرى شيئاً ). وتعدد الشهود ، وإدلائهم بشهاداتهم فى ظروف مختلفة ، ثم إتفاق هذه الشهادات فى المعنى العام ، هو دليل حاسم على صحتها . كما أن تنوعها فى زوايا الرؤية ، هو دليل على عدم وجود تواطؤ بين الشهود .++ كما أن تكاملها معاً هو دليل على أن المحرك لهم جميعاً ، هو  واحد ، وهو الروح القدس الذى يرشدهم لكل ما ينبغى فعله .
+++الفكر المسيحى عن الوحى الإلهى ، يختلف عن الآخرين ، فهو ليس إملاء بمفردات جامدة ، غير قابلة للتحويل من لغة لأخرى ، بل إنه إرشاد لأفكار قابلة للنقل وللترجمة . الوحى الإلهى ليس غاية فى ذاته ، بل وسيلة لمنفعة الإنسان ،الإنسان هو الهدف ، مثلما قال الرب : لم يُجعل الإنسان لأجل السبت ( أى الوصية ) بل السبت لأجل الإنسان .


----------



## نبيل توفيق (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

أحب ان اوضح في هذا الخصوص  انة لا توجد اربعة اناجيل 
*بل يوجد انجيل واحد  لحدث واحد  ويوجد ارعة رسل دونوا هذا الحدث
** لماذا اربعة رسل يدونوا الحدث 
****** لان الحدث مهم  ******
وطالما كان الحدث مهم  وجب تغطيتة من الاربعة جوانب 

مثال الذي يحدث ايامنا هذة 
*** عند نقل مباراة مهمة بين فريقين مشهورين ***
 *** ماذا يحدث ***
يتم وضع المرات في الاربعة جهات **
ماذا تكون النتيجة *****
**** تكون النتيجة اننا نحصل علي شريط فيديوا لهذة المباراة بكامل تفصيلها ******
**بكامل تفصيلها  اي واضحة  طول المباراة ****
****فالمشهد الذي يكون في ظل الكمرة الاولي تلتقطة الثانية وتبينة بوضوح *****
فالذي يشاهد الشريط يستطيع ان يتتبع الكرة وكيف تصرف كل لاعب وحركاتة هل كانت سريعة ام بطيئة 
نرجع الي موضوع الانجيل وتدوينة 
الانجيل معناة الخبر السار 
واي خبر 
خبر ميلاد وصلب رب المجد يسوع 
هل هذة قصة ادبية او رواية من تأليف احد الادباء البارعين 
***اطلاقا ****

****هل هي من الاساطير ****
******اطلاقا *****
*** هل هي رتب احداثها احد الحكام اصحاب القوة والنفوز  لغرض معين لغرض تثبيت حكمة***
*** هل هي راها احد الناس في حلم وعندما استيقظ اخذ يسرد هذة القصة *****
*********اطلاقا*******
****اذن ماذا هي ******
***هي حقيقة وقعت بالفعل  امام كل الناس  *** 
***هذا يعني ان الناس رأتها  ****
****نعم الناس رأتها  التي هي في مكان الحدث ******
****انتهي الحدث *****
****طلب من التلاميذ والرسل عرض هذا الحدث  والمشاهد علي جميع الامم*****
****كيف يتم عرض المشهد *****
*** يتم عرض المشهد من خلال الكاميرات التي صورت المشهد*****
**** هل يوجد كاميرات في ذلك الوقت******
**** نعم كان يوجد كاميرات ***
**** ماهي هذة الكاميرات ****
**** انها كاميرات طبيعية  تلتقط المشهد وتعيدة في اي لحظة***
****انهم الرسل *****
****شاهدوا الحدث من جميع جوانبة ****
*** اذا حدث شيئ وكان احدهم غير موجود  يكون الاخر موجود ويشاهد الحدث *****
*** وهل كانت هناك افلام لتسجيل ****
*** نعم كانت هناك اقلام واوراق وسجلوا المشاهد ****
*** عرضوا عهذة المشاهد علي الامم فامنوا ***
***هذا هو الانجيل******
















  ******
***********اطلاقا **********


----------



## youness-10 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

لانه محرف بكل بساطة كل واحد يكتب انجيله على هواه


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

ردي علي الاخ الكريم الذي يقول انة محرف 
  انة في حالة حدوث حدث ويكون لة شهود 
فلا توجد وسيلة لمعلافة ماذا جري سوي الشهود 
فاذا وجد شاهد وتثق فية يحكي لك الذي جري 
وان لم تفهم منة الموضوع وسأل اخر وروي لك نفس الحدث بطريقتة
وان لم تثق في الاثنين وسألت ثالث وروي لك نفس الموضوع 
وان لم تثق في الثلاثة تسأل رابع فيروي لك نفس القصة 
وان اكثر من عشرة افراد كانوا موجودون وقت الحدث وكل منهم ادلي بشهادتة 
وشهادتهم توضح كيف حدث الحدث الذي تسأل عنة 
وقلت لهم جميعا انتم كذابين 
فهل انت علي حق 
عزيزي ان الجهل بالحقائق لا يعني عدم وجود هذة الحقائق 
بل الجهل بالحقائق يعني عدم الاستفادة من هذة الحقائق 
انظر حولك 
كم حقيقة علمية موجودة منذ الازل ولم يكتشفها الانسان 
فهو لم يستفد بي حقيقة لم يعرفها 
وانظر كل حقيقة علمية عرفها الانسان 
يعطي عنها تطبيقات ويستفاد منها ويجني ثمر تطبيقات هذة الحقيقة 
فاصرارك بانكارحقيقة يرجع لك


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

ردي علي الاخ الكريم الذي يقول انة محرف 
انة في حالة حدوث حدث ووجد بمكات الحدث شهود ا وقت وقوع الحدث 
فلا توجد وسيلة لمعرفة ماذا جري سوي  سؤال الشهود 
فاذا وجدت شاهد ووثقت بة فية  وسألتة عن الحدث فيروي  لك الذي جري 
وان لم تفهم منة الموضوع وسأل اخر وروي لك نفس الموضوع  بطريقتة
وان لمتفهم منهم  الاثنين وسألت ثالث وروي لك نفس الموضوع 
وان لم تقتنع من من رواية الثلاثة تسأل رابع فيروي لك نفس القصة 
وان وجد  اكثر من عشرة افراد كانوا موجودون وقت الحدث وكل منهم ادلي بشهادتة 
وشهادتهم توضح كيف حدث الحدث الذي تسأل عنة 
وقلت لهم جميعا انتم كذابين 
فهل انت علي حق 
عزيزي ان الجهل بالحقائق لا يعني عدم وجود هذة الحقائق 
بل الجهل بالحقائق يعني عدم الاستفادة من هذة الحقائق 
انظر حولك 
كم حقيقة علمية موجودة منذ الازل ولم يكتشفها الانسان 
فهو لم يستفد بي حقيقة لم يعرفها 
وانظر كل حقيقة علمية عرفها الانسان 
يعطي عنها تطبيقات ويستفاد منها ويجني ثمر تطبيقات هذة الحقيقة 
فاصرارك بانكارحقيقة يرجع لك


----------



## alpha male (1 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا عاشت الايادي


----------



## morgan-10 (4 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

طيب عندي استفسار طالما الانجيل هو كلام الرب فهو لايحتاج لاكثر من شخص لتوثيقه ولايحتاج لعدة رسل لحفظه وكتابته لانه ببساطه سيتكفل به وبحفظه ويكفي رسول واحد وكتاب واحد لتبليغ الديانة الوضع يختلف تماما عن امورنا الدنيوية العاديه التي تهمنا نحن البشر وقد يحدث فيها الزلل والخطأ اذا لم توثق والتي نحتاج فيها لتوثيق وتأكيد وحماية من أكثر من شخص أليس كذلك؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2012)

*حنان* قال:


> طيب عندي استفسار طالما الانجيل هو كلام الرب فهو لايحتاج لاكثر من شخص لتوثيقه ولايحتاج لعدة رسل لحفظه وكتابته لانه ببساطه سيتكفل به وبحفظه ويكفي رسول واحد وكتاب واحد لتبليغ الديانة الوضع يختلف تماما عن امورنا الدنيوية العاديه التي تهمنا نحن البشر وقد يحدث فيها الزلل والخطأ اذا لم توثق والتي نحتاج فيها لتوثيق وتأكيد وحماية من أكثر من شخص أليس كذلك؟



*الله لا يتعامل مع البشر بطريقة القسر والإجبار

بل إنه دائماً يثبت كلامه بأعماله

فعندما يرسل الأنبياء ، يعطيهم نعمة عمل المعجزات ، لكى يصدق الناس أنهم جاءوا فعلاً من عند الله

أما أن يقول الشخص : أنا رسول من عند الله ، وبالغصب عليكم تصدقونى ، ومن يعترض تطير رقبته

فذلك ليس من الله ، بل من الشيطان المتصلف المتجبر 

أما الإله الحقيقى الرحوم محب البشر ، فإنه يسهل لهم طريق الإيمان ، بالبرهان المعجزى الإلهى

++++ وقد أرسل الله عشرات الأنبياء عبر التاريخ ، ولم يكن فى ذلك إخلال برسالة الله ، بل توكيد لها ، إذ نجد الروح واحدة برغم إختلاف الأشخاص 

+++ وعندما طلب ربنا يسوع المسيح من تلاميذه ورسله القديسين ، أن يكونوا شهوداً له ، فليس فى ذلك مضرة ، بل فائدة جزيلة ، إذ برغم تعدد الشهود ، نجد شهاداتهم تعبر عن نفس الحقيقة الواحدة ، ولو من زوايا مختلفة

فعندما تتفق شهادات الشهود العديدين ، فى المضمون العام ، برغم أنها ليست نسخاً متكررة (وهى التى تثير الريبة فى حدوث تواطؤ ) بل نجد فيها كل شاهد يتكلم من وجهة نظر مختلفة ، ومع ذلك نجد المضمون العام يتفق ويتكامل ولا يتناقض 
فإن ذلك يكون هو قمة الإقناع

++ ومن جهة أخرى ، فالشاهد الواحد ، ليس ميزة ، خصوصاً إذا كان لا يثبت كلامه بالعمل المعجزى المستمد من الله ، بل يطالب الناس فرضاً وقسراً بقبول كلامه 

وتظهر المصيبة الكبرى فى حالة ما إذا لجأ هذا الشخص إلى الإرهاب والإغراءات (أى : الترهيب والترغيب) ليفرض على الناس قسراً قبولهم له كمرسل من الله ، ومن يرفض : يقطع رقبته 

هذا هو الفشل الرهيب

أما تكرار الشهود ، مع إتفاق الشهادات ، ومع البرهان الإلهى لهم بعطية صنع المعجزات ، فهى قمة البرهان

كما ينبغى الإنتباه لأن رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح ليسوا أنبياءً جدداً يحملون رسائل جديدة ، بل هم شهود للعمل الإلهى الذى صنعه من خلال التجسد الإلهى والفداء الإلهى للبشر 

هو إختارهم شهوداً لينشروا البشارة للناس ، وأعطاهم سلطاناً ليصنعوا المعجزات بإسمه القدوس

فهو الذى كان يعمل معهم بالمعجزات وهو الذى كان يمنحهم الثبات 

ومن خلال شهاداتهم ، نتعرف عليه معرفة تؤدى بنا إلى الحصول على هذا الخلاص العظيم 

فالعمل كله ناجح جداً فى الذين يحكمون بالحق ، فينالوا حياة مجيدة هنا وفى السماء

أما الذين يقاومون الحق ، فهم الذين يفشلون ، فيعيشون حياة ميتة روحياً هنا على الأرض ، وتكون نهايتهم فى نار جهنم
*


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

أظنك هنا تقصد الرسول محمد ماأعرفه أنه لم ينشر دعوته بحد السيف هو يحارب من يحاربه كعادة العرب أنذاك ومن أمسك عن حربه ولم يحمل السلاح أمرهم بدفع الجزية  وامر أتباعه أن لايقتلوا ولايحرقوا ولايتعدو على من لم يحمل السلاح ضدهم  وهو لم يدعي أنه الرسول الوحيد بل أمر المسلمين بالايمان بجميع الرسل  ولم يدعوا للكفر بهم وبماأتوا به وحث على مكارم الاخلاق التي في بقية الديانات وأكدها وماقرأته في القرآن يتوافق مع ماتذكرونه هنا   وأنتم تقولون أنه محرف للاختلاف في بعض القراءات من ناحية التنقيط مع أنها لاتغير في المعنى كلها تؤدي لنفس الشيء  كذلك لانحكم على دين معين من أفعال أصحابه ومعتنقيه فهم بشر والشيطان لم يمت  بل لابد من دراسته دراسة معتدلة لاأن نلقي التهم جزافاً فهاأنا ذا لم أحكم على مسيحي ولم أخذهم بذنوب بعض دخلت منتداكم لأتعرف على المسيحية أكثر وأفهمها كدين ولم ولن أتعرض لمعتقداتكم بسب أو تجريح بل ربما أستفيد مما كتبتم هنا وأعرف طريق الحق . ثم ان البشر يخطئون ويصيبون في حفظهم ونحن نتكلم هنا عن الاف السنين لاأتكلم عن الامس او اليوم ماأدراني أن ماكتب في الاناجيل الاربعه صحيح تماما  لم يخالطه شيء من اضافة أو نقصان على مر هذه السنين العديدة فالكتاب المقدس كتاب نستمد منه مانحتاج في ديننا ولابد أن يكون سليما وصحيحاً تماما ..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 يونيو 2012)

المشكلة اننا نتكلم مع اشخاص بوصلتهم الاخلاقية فاسدة، ومثالهم الاخلاقي الاعلى نفسه فاسد، لذلك فالاخت اعلاه تجد موضوع دفع الجزية وانتم صاغرون امر طبيعي جدا واخر حلاوة‏!‏ فهل ستتوقع انها ستأخذ كلامك عن الانجيل -مهما كان قويا وصحيحا- على محمل الجد؟‏!‏ ربنا يشفي.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2012)

كل انجيل هو جزء من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> المشكلة اننا نتكلم مع اشخاص بوصلتهم الاخلاقية فاسدة، ومثالهم الاخلاقي الاعلى نفسه فاسد، لذلك فالاخت اعلاه تجد موضوع دفع الجزية وانتم صاغرون امر طبيعي جدا واخر حلاوة‏!‏ فهل ستتوقع انها ستأخذ كلامك عن الانجيل -مهما كان قويا وصحيحا- على محمل الجد؟‏!‏ ربنا يشفي.



طيب أنا قلت عن اللي انا فاهماه وعارفاه ولاتطاولت على أحد ولا انتقصت من قدر أحد ولاسفهت دين احد  وموضوع دفع الجزية لااعرف عنه الا انه عندما دخل المسلمين للبلدان المعادية للاسلام قاتلوا من رفع السلاح ليقاتلهم ومن لم يرفعه يبقى على دينه اذا اراد ويدفع جزية وماأعرفه عن الجزية  هى مال يدفعه أهل الكتاب , و من يلحق بهم , الى المسلمين مقابل حق أو خدمة أو واجب يقوم به الطرف الأخر .
يعني مثلها مثل الضرايب اللي بتفرضها بعض الدول على سكانها مقابل التعليم والصحة والسكن وخلافه ..اذا فتحت الدوله من قبل المسلمين أصبحت دولة اسلامية ولازم يصرفوا عليها من وين حيصرفوا عشان كذا وضعت الجزية


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (5 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد ان فهمك للجزية صحيح و في عصرنا هذا لا توجد جزية لأنه لا توجد فتوحات و حروب اسلامية و اصلا لايوجد دولة اسلامية موحدة كما كان في السابق*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2012)

*حنان* قال:


> أظنك هنا تقصد الرسول محمد ماأعرفه أنه لم ينشر دعوته بحد السيف هو يحارب من يحاربه كعادة العرب أنذاك ومن أمسك عن حربه ولم يحمل السلاح أمرهم بدفع الجزية  وامر أتباعه أن لايقتلوا ولايحرقوا ولايتعدو على من لم يحمل السلاح ضدهم
> ..



*سأرد على هذه النقطة فقط

رجاء مراجعة السيرة العطرة جيداً

فقد قتل كل من إعترض ، وقتل كل من فنَّد عيوبه الحقيقية ، وقتل كل من تحداه فى مباراة شعرية عادية كالتى كان يجريها العرب آنذاك

قتلهم غدراً ، حتى من كانت فيهم عجوزاً ، لمجرد أنهم إنتقدوه ، وعن حق ، فلم يقدر أن يرد عليهم سوى بالقتل غدراً !!!!!!!!

فقد كان القتل الغدر هو الوسيلة الوحيدة للرد على منتقديه ، ولم يحدث أن أقنع منتقديه بقوة حجته أو بعمل الله معه ، بل فقط كان السيف هو الرد البليغ عنده 

رجاء مراجعة السيرة العطرة
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2012)

*


*حنان* قال:



			أظنك هنا تقصد الرسول محمد ماأعرفه أنه ... وحث على مكارم الاخلاق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سيدتى الفاضلة

أين مكارم الأخلاق هذه !!!

هل فى زواج المتعة الذى مارسه وصحابته ، وما زال يمارس !!!!

هل فى رضاع الكبير !!!

هل فى إغتصاب الطفلة بنت 6 - 8 سنوات !!!! وحتى الآن ، يقرر بعض الشيوخ تحليل نكاح الطفلة بغير قيد !!!

هل فى إغتيال كل من بنتقده ولو على حق !!!!!!!!

هل فى تحليل الكذب فى ثلاث حالات وتوابعها ، وتحليل التعريض (أى -عملياً- الإستغفال) ، 

أين مكارم الأخلاق ياسيدتى !!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2012)

*حنان* قال:


> كذلك لانحكم على دين معين من أفعال أصحابه ومعتنقيه فهم بشر والشيطان لم يمت  بل لابد من دراسته دراسة معتدلة لاأن نلقي التهم جزافاً
> ..


*
ياسيدتى نحن لا نحكم بناءً على ما فعله أشخاص عاديون

بل بناءً على أفعال وأقوال الأشخاص الأساسيون جداً : نبى هذا الدين ، وصحابته

فإدرسى سيرتهم بنفسك 

*


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *سأرد على هذه النقطة فقط
> 
> رجاء مراجعة السيرة العطرة جيداً
> 
> ...


قرأت السيرة كثيراً ولم أجد فيها ماتقول فهو لم يقاتل الا من قاتله أوتعرض له بخيانة أوغدر فهناك قصص معتمدة وثابتة بالاسانيد واتفاق من عدد لابأس به يستحيل أن يتفقون على الكذب أو يلجأون للتدليس هذه نأخذ بها ونصدقها وهناك قصص مفبركة يتناقلها الركبان ويزيدون فيها وينقصون ورويت من طرق غريبة فلانسمع لمثلها  ولانعتمد مثل هذه القصص 
مثلاً سمعت كلام في مقطع لقسيس يختلف بعضه عما يؤمن به المسيحيين ويقول أن المسيحيين غير موحدين والبقية يخالفونه الرأي ويرون الرب واحد فهل سأخذ برأيه أم سآخذ برأي البقية المتفقين؟ هكذا قصصنا لانأخذ منها الغريب والشاذ وناخذ بالذي نتأكد قدر الامكان من صحته فالاسانيد لها اهمية عظيمة في ديننا 
أذكر لي قصة واحدة ذكرت في أكثر من موضع ومن كذا شخص وكلها تؤكد قتل الرسول للناس غيلة وغدراً حتى أقتنع وأريد المصدر أخي الكريم


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> يا سيدتى الفاضلة
> 
> ...


كثييييرة ولكنك اخترت مافيه شبهة وتركت ماهو معروف 

*الإسلام وبر الوالدين :*
فبر الوالدين والإحسان إليهما مقرون بإفراد الله تعالى بالعبادة، وهو قوله تعالى : { *وقضى  ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما  أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريماً واخفض لهما  جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً*  } ، وفي هذا تربية للمسلم على الرحمة والشكر، وهما خصلتان تزكيان النفس  وترفعان من شأنها، هذا وقد أمر المسلم ببر والديه مؤمنين كانا أو كافرين،  فلم يرخص في العقوق ولا في ترك أداء الأمانة إلى الأبرار ولا إلى الفجار.
*الإسلام والصدق :*
وعن الصدق قال الله تعالى: { *والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به أولئك هم المتقون* }، وأمر المسلمين بالكون مع الصادقين فقال: " *وكونوا مع الصادقين* ".
*الإسلام والعفة :*
*ويا بنت العفة*  فعن العفة قال أمير المؤمنين علي (رضي الله عنه): (ما المجاهد الشهيد  بأعظم أجراً ممن قد تعفّف، ليكاد العفيف أن يكون ملكاً من الملائكة).
*الإسلام والصبر :*
وعن الصبر قال تعالى: { *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون* }. { *وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا ، وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظٍ عظيم* }.
وقال الإمام زين العابدين: (الصبر من الإيمان بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد).
*الإسلام والعفو :*
وعن العفو ذكر تعالى أنه أعد الجنة للمتقين وذكر منهم العافين عن الناس فقال: { *وسارعوا  إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين الذين ينفقون  في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين* }.
*الإسلام والرحمة :*
" *ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء* ".
*الإسلام والحياء :*
وعن الحياء قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم ): " *الحياء شعبة من الإيمان* ".
*الإسلام والحلم :*
وعن الحلم قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *إن الله يحب الحيي الحليم العفيف المتعفف*".
*الإسلام والتواضع :*
وعن التواضع قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *إن التواضع يزيد صاحبه رفعة فتواضعوا يرحمكم الله* ". وإن الرحم معلقة يوم القيامة بالعرش تقول اللهم صل من وصلني واقطع من قطعني. وليس منا من لم يوقر كبيرنا ويرحم صغيرنا.
*الإسلام وخدمة الناس ونفعهم :*
وقد سئل رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن خير الناس فقال: " *أنفع الناس للناس*  " ، نعم يا سيدي يا رسول الله ، إن خير الناس هو أنفعهم للناس ، لا من  يضرون الناس ، ولا من يفرقون بينهم ، ولا من يتلاعبون بعقولهم ليردوهم  وليقترفوا ما هم مقترفون ليبدلوا نعمة الله كفرًا ويحلوا بقومهم دار البوار  ، جهنم يصلونها وبئس القرار.
تلك  كانت بعض الأخلاق الحسنة التي أمر الإسلام معتنقيه وأتباعه بالتحلي بها،  ولقد حذرهم من أضدادها من الرذائل وأمرهم باجتنابها، لأن : الخلق السيئ  يفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل.
*الإسلام ونهيه عن الرذائل المنهي عنها :*
*الإسلام والكبر :*
عن الكبر يقول تعالى: { *ولبئس مثوى المتكبرين* }، وقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : " *لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر* ".
*الإسلام والكذب :*
وعن الكذب قال تعالى: { *إن الله لا يهدي من هو كاذب كفار* } فالكذب هو خراب الإيمان.
*الإسلام والغيبة :*
وعن الغيبة قال تعالى: { *ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضاً أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه* } ، وقال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *الغيبة أسرع في دين الرجل المسلم من الأكلة في جوفه* ".
*الإسلام والنميمة :*
وعن النميمة قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *ألا أنبئكم بشراركم؟.. المشاؤون بالنميمة المفرقون بين الأحبة الباغون للبرآء المعايب* ".
*الإسلام والمراء :*
وعن  المراء والخصومة قال أمير المؤمنين علي( رضي الله عنه): (إياكم والمراء  والخصومة فإنهما يمرضان القلوب على الإخوان وينبت عليهما النفاق).
*الإسلام والغضب :*
وعن الغضب قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *الغضب يفسد الإيمان كما يفسد الخل العسل* ".
*الإسلام والحسد :*
وعن الحسد نزلت سورة من القرآن فيها الاستعاذة من { *شر حاسد إذا حسد* } وقال الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *الحسد يأكل الإيمان كما تأكل النار الحطب* ".
*الإسلام والعصبية :*
وعن العصبية : (*من تعصب أو تعصب له فقد خلع ربقة الإيمان من عنقه*).
*الإسلام العجب بالنفس :*
وعن العجب : " من دخله العجب فقد هلك ".
*الإسلام والطمع :*
وعن الطمع : " ما أقبح بالمؤمن أن تكون له رغبة تذله ".
*الإسلام والبذاءة :*
وعن البذاءة قال(صلى الله عليه وسلم): " *إن الله حرم الجنة على كل فحاش بذيء قليل الحياء لا يبالي ما قال ولا ما قيل له* ".
*الإسلام والغدر :*
وعن الغدر قال أمير المؤمنين علي(رضي الله عنه): (إن الغدر والفجور والخيانة في النار).
أليست ماسبق مكارم أخلاق ام ماذا؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2012)

*أخت حنان لماذا أربعة أناجيل سؤال جميل جدا
أولا لابد قبل أن تقرأى إجابة السؤال ألا تخلطى بين مفهومى الوحى فى المسيحية والإسلام الوحى فى المسيحية هوتوصيل فكر الله للبشر من خلال كتابات بشر مسوقين من قبل الروح القدس وليس كما فى الإسلام يعنى قالب محفوظ نقل لأحدهم من خلال ملاك من الملائكة
أما عن السؤال لماذا أربعة أناجيل؟
فالحقيقة  أن لدينا إنجيلا واحدا كتبه أربعة أشخاص من زوايا مختلفة معصومين بالروح  القدس ولذلك نقول الإنجيل بحسب ما كتبه متى أو الإنجيل للقديس متى 
أو للاختصار نقول إنجيل متى. كما نقول شريعة موسى وهى شريعة الله (لو2: 22، 23) 

(1) وذلك لان شخصية الرب يسوع كالمحيط الشاسع وما هذه الأناجيل إلا أضواء على هذه الشخصية الفريدة (يو25:21، يو30:20)

(2) كل بشير كتب إلى أناس معينين ليوضح لهم جانبا خاصا من حياة السيد المسيح على النحو التالي:

+ القديس متى : كتب لليهود الذين كانوا ينتظرون المسيا ابن داود فأوضح لهم من النبوات الكثيرة أن يسوع هو الملك المنتظر.

+ القديس مرقس: كتب للرومان رجال القوة ليشرح لهم أن السيد هو الخادم القوى صاحب السلطان.

+ القديس لوقا : كتب لليونانيين رجال الفلسفة موضحا أن المسيح هو ابن الإنسان المخلص الوحيد .

+ القديس يوحنا : كتب ليرد على البدع والهرطقات ليثبِّت إيمان الكنيسة الأولى في لاهوت السيد المسيح وناسوته.
*


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

آسفة جداً أن خرجت عن الموضوع الاصلي ولكن أخي الكريم أثار نقاط أحببت أن أرد عليها أعتذر من أعماق قلبي


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

(توصيل فكر الله للبشر من خلال كتابات بشر مسوقين من قبل الروح القدس)
أخي الكريم هلا شرحت لي هذه النقطة أكثر هل البشر يكتبون ماشاءوا بتوجيه من الروح القدس  .والروح القدس اليس هوالاقنوم الثالث للرب كيف يسوقهم ليكتبوا ماأراده الله اذا كان هو الرب أصلا لاتحاده معه والرب واحد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 يونيو 2012)

هل الأخت حنان لا تعلم أن محمد دخل في عائشة وهي بنت تسع سنين وهو قد جاوز الخمسين؟‏!‏ هل هذا شيء طبيعي؟‏!‏ وهذا التشريع ما زال المسلمون يتبعونه الى الآن إقتداءا بقدوتهم الفاسد‎!‎ اما حديث الكذب في ثلاث فالأخت تراه جميلا ورومانسيا، ألم أقل لكم أن البوصلة فاسدة. يا أختي العزيزة أفيقي أرجوكي، كلامي قاسي لكنه حقيقي، فلا تعتبي علي بل على الحقيقة‏ المرة!‏


----------



## *حنان* (5 يونيو 2012)

اذا بلغت وهي بنت تسع يدخل بها مالمانع فقد اصبحت امرأة ولم تعد طفلة هل الطفولة تنتهي بتجاوز عمر معين أو بمجرد البلوغ  
أختي بلغت وعمرها تسع وكانت حتى بنيتها الجسدية تختلف عن قريناتها 
والكذب مش رومانسي وهو خلق ذميم بمطلقه بس في الحالات الثلاث كان فيه اصلاح كبير... طيب ممكن رجل غلط غلطة جامده وتاب بس لو عرفت زوجته بالغلطه ممكن تتركه ويتهدم البيت ويضيعوا الاولاد أصلا أتوماتيكيا الرجل من أي ديانة حيكذب حتى ينقذ حياته الزوجيه وبيته واطفاله بس اسلاميا لما يكذب ماعليه اثم لان الهدف أسمى وأعظم من الوسيلة أعتقد أنه ترخيص حب ورحمة وحماية 
ربنا يهدينا للحق هو قادر على ذلك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2012)

*الروح القدس هو روح الله القدوس جعل هؤلاء الكتبة للإناجيل يكتبون  قصة المسيح له المجد بتدقيق وبالتالى فما يكتب هو كلام الله المدقق والمعصوم من الخطأالموجه لنا.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 يونيو 2012)

أخت حنان أنا أصلا خالفت قوانين القسم بالحديث في الإسلاميات وقد أحاسب على ذلك، لكنني أهتم قبل كل شي أن تفهمي نقطة جوهرية وهذا فوق القانون، النقطة هي أن الإنجيل محبة، الإنجيل طهارة، ارتفاع بقيمة المراة والرجل والطفل والشيخ، الإنجيل كله روحيات وفعل للخير وحديث في الروحيات والسماويات، فكيف ستفهمين هذا إن كنتي تضعين نظارات سوداء تدافعين عنها؟‏!‏ هل تقبلين ان تتزوج اختك بنت التسع سنين برجل عمره ٥٤ سنة؟‏!‏ هل انتي متخيلة هذا المنظر؟‏!‏ بالنسبة للكذب فما بني على باطل هو باطل. طيب بالنسبة للكذب على الزوجة، هل يجوز ان تكذب الزوجة على زوجها؟ توجهي للقسم الاسلامي فهو مليء بهذه المواضيع‏!‏


----------



## Twin (5 يونيو 2012)

*يغلق .... لضربه لكل قوانين واعراف المنتدي بعرض الحائط*
*هذا موضوع من 2005 ... تحول بقدرة قادر لموضوع مثار في 2012 *

*ربنا يرحمنا *
*وال عنده سؤال جديد يتفضل بالطرح في موضوع جديد ... أتعلموا النظام بقي *
*وبمحبة أطلب من الأخوة المباركيين المجاوبين اللألتزام بالقوانين أو ع الأقل تبليغ الأدارة ونحن سنقوم باللازم* ​


----------

